# Passing NREMT using EMT achieve?



## Metfan (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm about to take the national test this tuesday, I was wondering if anyone has passed studying with EMT achieve. I'm averaging about80-89% on all of the tests.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Sep 16, 2011)

We used Achieve in our medic class for quizzes and tests. I can't say that that alone is what enabled me to pass, but it helped. The Achieve questions were pretty good as far as the scenario type questioning. 
It doesn't hurt to use it for studying, but that alone will not guarantee you to pass.


----------



## Bradley (Sep 16, 2011)

As a class we used JBLearning.com as our review and practice. I liked it as it gives you the rational for the answers. I don't have any idea if its any better though. We did have Achieve but they did not give you the reasoning and I like that better. Good luck and remember your ABC's!!


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 16, 2011)

I used EMTQuiz.com it had a review of each chapter using prior NREMT test questions which helped me because I forget things if I study one particular subject. Especially something like this that covers like 40 different subjects


----------

